# Extra strands



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello guys.I have About 1 million extra strands of para cord each one no longer than 5 to 20 inches long,I was wondering does anyone have any ideas on what to do with them.I have already made a ton of key chains.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Ha ha! I am really interested in seeing ideas here too. I have thrown away COUNTLESS amounts of small strands. I would like to see what uses people have found for this as well.

Great post!


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

*Thanks*

Maybe ankle bracelets for women.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

paracordist said:


> Maybe ankle bracelets for women.


You know what would be cool? Rings. Like, a cool wrap around with some neat knot at the top. I am going to try this.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Vin said:


> You know what would be cool? Rings. Like, a cool wrap around with some neat knot at the top. I am going to try this.


I agree, this would be rather interesting !


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Sounds good.make sure to post pics.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Zipper pulls for bug out bags, backpacks, jackets, or whatever has a zipper! Diamond knot at the end, or a small cobra end. The extra pieces are great for this.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

J-Will said:


> Zipper pulls for bug out bags, backpacks, jackets, or whatever has a zipper! Diamond knot at the end, or a small cobra end. The extra pieces are great for this.


Exactly!


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Exactly!


 Lol I have zipper pulls on every freaking thing but my jeans.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

J-Will said:


> Lol I have zipper pulls on every freaking thing but my jeans.


What about you tools bags, BOB, EDC bag, keys, knife, flashlight, etc?


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> What about you tools bags, BOB, EDC bag, keys, knife, flashlight, etc?


 Yeah man, everything has cord on it somehow. Reminds me, I need to put a BOB together.


----------



## AlanR (Nov 2, 2014)

I will gut the cord and slide some thick aluminum wire in. Use wire thick enough so that it will hold a shape. Seal the ends (melt together). Super cheap gear ties. Nice and flexible, yet holds. I use the short ones for phone cords/headphones etc. The longer 6"+ I'll use for Paracord hanks or temporary hooks.


----------



## JaytheDarkReaper (Feb 10, 2015)

You can always do a fishtail multicolored bracelet, they're pretty easy.


----------



## BYork (Jul 13, 2014)

I like to loop them around keyring and make little dream catchers or loop it only half way and make a necklace out of it! For example this is one I made yesterday! The ladies really like them as well!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

BYork said:


> I like to loop them around keyring and make little dream catchers or loop it only half way and make a necklace out of it! For example this is one I made yesterday! The ladies really like them as well!
> View attachment 1193


That's nice looking.


----------

